# Best Home Roaster Upgrade from Popcorn Maker



## mattpitts74

Hi Guys,

I'm after a little advice, I have been roasting coffee at home for several years using a popcorn maker with reasonable success. However I'd like to upgrade to something with a bit more control.

However there doesn't seem to be much available in the UK, compared to the US, well not at the more budget end of roasters.

It seems like the only budgetish options in the UK are:

Nesco Coffee Roaster - which seems like a glorified popcorn maker with a little more control or the Gene Cafe 101. - There's quite a jump in price between these two machines, which is fine if that extra cost is justified in the quality of the roast that can be achieved?

I'd appreciate some advice from people who use either of these two roasters or can suggest alternatives? I would think I would be roasting at least once a week, and what something as straight forward as possible, bearing in mind that I'm not the most experienced roaster, but very willing to learn. But this is purely for my own use at home.


----------



## DavecUK

mattpitts74 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm after a little advice, I have been roasting coffee at home for several years using a popcorn maker with reasonable success. However I'd like to upgrade to something with a bit more control.
> 
> However there doesn't seem to be much available in the UK, compared to the US, well not at the more budget end of roasters.
> 
> It seems like the only budgetish options in the UK are:
> 
> Nesco Coffee Roaster - which seems like a glorified popcorn maker with a little more control or the Gene Cafe 101. - There's quite a jump in price between these two machines, which is fine if that extra cost is justified in the quality of the roast that can be achieved?
> 
> I'd appreciate some advice from people who use either of these two roasters or can suggest alternatives? I would think I would be roasting at least once a week, and what something as straight forward as possible, bearing in mind that I'm not the most experienced roaster, but very willing to learn. But this is purely for my own use at home.


Gene cafe 101 especially if you mod it will be a huge step up from a pocorn maker. Used you might well get a good deal and they are not prone to breaking down.


----------



## mattpitts74

DavecUK said:


> Gene cafe 101 especially if you mod it will be a huge step up from a pocorn maker. Used you might well get a good deal and they are not prone to breaking down.


I don't really want to get into the modding just yet, I just want something that's reliable and reasonably consistent and straight forward to use. I assume that the Gene Cafe ticks those boxes?

Whats is the best Mod? if do go down that route?


----------



## DavecUK

mattpitts74 said:


> I don't really want to get into the modding just yet, I just want something that's reliable and reasonably consistent and straight forward to use. I assume that the Gene Cafe ticks those boxes?
> 
> Whats is the best Mod? if do go down that route?


It does tick those boxes

Dimmer mod, plenty of information about it...


----------



## Hasi

Hooray popcorn machines!

Been there, done that, upgraded to a Quest M3.

Where do you roast? Or where do you intend to in the future?

When upgrading to something that holds more green, you might want a spot outside your living space. Basement, garage, shed,...

Always stay safe (fumes, fire, etc.) and happy roasting!


----------



## mattpitts74

Hasi said:


> Hooray popcorn machines!
> 
> Been there, done that, upgraded to a Quest M3.
> 
> Where do you roast? Or where do you intend to in the future?
> 
> When upgrading to something that holds more green, you might want a spot outside your living space. Basement, garage, shed,...
> 
> Always stay safe (fumes, fire, etc.) and happy roasting!


I have always done in the house but with the patio doors open, generally when I'm home alone! But I'm guessing using the gene with the door open won't be much worse?


----------



## Hasi

mattpitts74 said:


> I have always done in the house but with the patio doors open, generally when I'm home alone! But I'm guessing using the gene with the door open won't be much worse?


Can't speak for the Gene specifically, however, the more you roast the more fumes you create. Directly proportional, simple as that 

I roast on a Dalian Amazon 1kg these days and have been venting out the window with a happy face, ever since.


----------



## Millmount

I bought a second hand gene 101 from ebay for £280 about a month ago. It was my step up after 6 months of popcorn roasting. I love it, the coffee is great and I can do a week in one roast. I put mine under the extractor in the kitchen and that seems to work fine, I am getting some ducting to set it up in the cellar soon. It was money really well spent in my opinion.


----------



## mattpitts74

Good to hear people like the gene cafe. Can people recommend a good starting bean for an inexperienced roaster?


----------



## mattpitts74

Millmount said:


> I bought a second hand gene 101 from ebay for £280 about a month ago. It was my step up after 6 months of popcorn roasting. I love it, the coffee is great and I can do a week in one roast. I put mine under the extractor in the kitchen and that seems to work fine, I am getting some ducting to set it up in the cellar soon. It was money really well spent in my opinion.


There's one on eBay now, but it's already over £300 so might as well buy new at that price!


----------



## Hasi

mattpitts74 said:


> Good to hear people like the gene cafe. Can people recommend a good starting bean for an inexperienced roaster?


What did you work with before?

Telling from my own experience, I needed something to lean on where I could taste the actual difference. So I used what I had before, roasted on both popcorn maker and Quest the same day. Did that for a couple times and always arranged a mini cupping session. It helped me a lot getting to grips with batch size, controls and ultimately roast profile.

Don't get too fancy (Monsooned Malabar for instance) but use a solid Typica or maybe Bourbon (one that you see being sold as a single origin at reasonable price).

Estate coffee greens from the Americas (Brazil, Guatemala, Panama) are usually more consistent in quality compared to African produce - except you pay extra: then a good Kenyan (AA) could work well for beginners.

If buying new, you want to season your roaster by roasting a couple batches for the bin. Therefore, buy a cheap kg (maybe ask for leftovers no matter what they are, even in a roastery)

Happy roasting!


----------



## DavecUK

Hasi said:


> Can't speak for the Gene specifically, however, the more you roast the more fumes you create. Directly proportional, simple as that
> 
> I roast on a Dalian Amazon 1kg these days and have been venting out the window with a happy face, ever since.


In the large photo, is that the original vent tube that comes with the roaster?


----------



## Hasi

DavecUK said:


> In the large photo, is that the original vent tube that comes with the roaster?


haha, yes and I know you don't like it









But it's an old image! Should've added this bit of info...

Back then I haven't had chosen a fixed place, so needed to go with a) flex and b) long... it's a much shorter and more rigid pipe with greater diameter, these days


----------



## mattpitts74

I placed an order from Bella Barista and the roaster arrives tomorrow  with a kilo of green beans

looking forward the roasting, my only concern is being able to hear the cracks, any advice on the best method? I saw a guy on youtube connected a mic in the exhaust pipe

Any other tips greatly appreciated


----------



## Jony

Nice purchase, and new so no worries. I am sure someone will be along to help you.


----------



## Batian

Wow, that was a big jump!

If you hearing is what serves as normal, you should have no problems. It is a very quiet running machine.

I would suggest you go through the two main Amazon threads on this forum before you do to much with it.


----------



## Hasi

You bought an Amazon?! Holy...







:good:


----------



## mattpitts74

Batian said:


> Wow, that was a big jump!
> 
> If you hearing is what serves as normal, you should have no problems. It is a very quiet running machine.
> 
> I would suggest you go through the two main Amazon threads on this forum before you do to much with it.


Thanks, will take a look on those threads.

Hopefully not too bigger jump, especially based on how much coffee we drink and having already dabbled with popcorn roasting.


----------



## mattpitts74

Hasi said:


> You bought an Amazon?! Holy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :good:


Couldn't quite stretch to that I'm afraid, just the lowly Gene Cafe 101


----------



## DavecUK

mattpitts74 said:


> Couldn't quite stretch to that I'm afraid, just the lowly Gene Cafe 101


You had em going there for a while


----------



## Hasi

okes - anyways a big move towards taking control 

have fun!


----------



## mattpitts74

1st roast complete in Gene Cafe 101, I didn't go too mad, took roast beyond 1st crack and stopped at 17 minutes. Tried ramping temp up then down. The temp seemed to fluctuate more than I was expecting at least according to the readout.


----------



## dannoceti

Amazing set up!



Hasi said:


> Can't speak for the Gene specifically, however, the more you roast the more fumes you create. Directly proportional, simple as that
> 
> I roast on a Dalian Amazon 1kg these days and have been venting out the window with a happy face, ever since.


----------



## ajohn

I bought my Gene Cafe used from some one who was initially determined that they would roast without modification but added the energy regulator and power meter eventually.








Well despite the warning I am determined too. I have had some success by making use of information that is about on bean temperature during a roast. I just set a temperature a bit higher than where 1st crack should occur but had to use the a microphone to hear it. I posted details of what I used. This way the Gene never switched the heating off to regulate the temperature and roast time was reasonable. Came out a little dark but I think that was down to not allowing a few min for the cool down period - probably only 1 min earlier. The beans did have the correct taste profile and the roast was even. What adding an energy regulator may do is allow more beans to crack / reach a more even temperature but the Gene seems to be pretty good in that respect. People add an energy meter so that settings can be repeated. Using the SCR regulator prevents the Gene from doing it's on off heat regulation - that causes the temperature fluctuations. The power into the heater is reduced so that the required temperature is never exceeded.

I'm going to try the same approach for 2nd crack using a bean I drink a lot of. Then mod and see if there is any improvement or because 2nd crack needs it. I'm hampered at the moment though. Extensive kitchen refit and slowly clearing a space for the Gene where I can use it etc when I have the time available. Kitchen has to come first. I've been working on it on and off for over 12months now.







Too much needed doing.

John

-


----------



## rynogee

if you can get hold of one, the behmor is a good step up from popcorning. i used one for several years.


----------



## PaulL

From the years that I used a Gene


----------

